# Suggestions For Old Block Grinder



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi guys,
I bought a very nice 1/2 hp Baldor 7" 1800 rpm grinder with pedestal at a machine shop auction awhile ago.  I wanted to buy a slow speed grinder to use to sharpen my woodturning tools on.  Then, I later bought a 1/3 hp old 3600 rpm Craftsman Blick grinder just cuz it looked awesome.  Plus, I just happened to already have the Craftsman pedestal that went with the grinder anyways.  I plan on primarily using HSS woodturning tools and metal lathe cutters.  My mill drill came with a carbide face milling cutter, but I don't even know if I would ever use it.  With my Craftsman grinder, I would like to put it to use, but I prefer to keep the side wheel covers on.  

Can wire wheels be used with the side covers on, and with only 1/3 hp?  

Fyi, I also have a little 6x12 1980's "Frejoth" surface grinder.  I first need to repair the gear housing since the a*#hole delivery guy dropped my machine.  

I also had an 8" Delta bench grinder that was horrible.  So, I removed the lamp, toolrests, eye guards, side covers, bottom on/off base, etc.  I am hoping to use one of my vintage 1725 rpm Craftsman motors with dual spindles to maybe make a buffer out of it, with help from old accessories from the Delta grinder I took apart. I already bought the buffer spindle attachment (looks like skinny cones).

So, if any of you wonderful folks have any suggestions for what I can use my old Craftsman grinder for, please tell me.  Your friendly input is greatly appreciated 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## hman (Oct 24, 2017)

I like Scotchbrite wheels - size 1x1x6 (1" wide, 1" center hole, 6" OD).  IIRC, I usually get the 7S.  It's the cat's meow for smoothing/finishing edges of machined parts and does a very nice job polishing ... steel, aluminum, copper, brass.  Unlike wire wheels, it won't be a constant source of sharp flying objects.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 24, 2017)

I have several pedestal and bench top grinders all set-up with different functions. No need to change anything on the motor, I just use it. It’s a pain to change wheels, especially grinding wheels, re-dress and all that. If you have the $ and room, that’s what I would do…Dave


----------



## brino (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes the flying wires from a wire wheel are a pain (literally!), but I do use one.
I find the wire wheel needs more HP than the grinding wheel.

I wear both a full face guard _AND_ safety glasses when running the wire wheel.
Also cover-alls that I remove at the door.....to help promote domestic bliss.

I'll have to try some Scotchbrite wheels.......(@hman, Thanks John for helping me spend some more money!)

-brino


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 24, 2017)

hman said:


> I like Scotchbrite wheels - size 1x1x6 (1" wide, 1" center hole, 6" OD).  IIRC, I usually get the 7S.  It's the cat's meow for smoothing/finishing edges of machined parts and does a very nice job polishing ... steel, aluminum, copper, brass.  Unlike wire wheels, it won't be a constant source of sharp flying objects.


My Scotchbrite wheel is a 3M EXL deburring wheel, fine grit, 6 x 1".  It is great for removing light rust and minor damage from tools.  Leaves a nice shiny finish as well as cutting freely.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks @hman .  I actually never heard of Scotchbrite wheels before.  I definitely am going to do some research on that.  I wish I could squeeze in more equipmente into my 1 car garage.  I have already made the painful decision of letting go my full size Delta 1460 in exchange for a smaller (yet 90lbs with swiveling headstock) Record Power RPML 300C wood lathe.  Anyone living in the SF Bay Area interested in getting my pre WWII Delta 6" jointer (I picked up an Inca combo machine) or my wonderful 1940's Delta wood lathe should message me for a super deal, btw.  
@hman would you recommend me just getting 1 Scotchbrite wheel and keeping the wire wheel, or would you recommend 2 Scotchbrites on the Craftsman grinder? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Susan,
the other guys covered the wire wheel/scrotchbrite thing.
i was wondering about the repair for the surface grinder door that was damaged in transport.
what material is it made from? cast iron or aluminum?

bench grinders are useful for quick removal of stock.
i don't recommend everybody does this, but i usually remove or modify the side covers if they prevent easy grinding of odd shaped parts

i would highly recommend the use a full face shield and glasses when working with wire wheels


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 25, 2017)

I may add even the 1800 rpm grinder is to fast for wood working tools. At most for doing chisels and blades you want half that and to finish them only use hand stones or the slow older stone wheels. And lots of stroping with red and white or green for stainless . Sounds like your into the grind .


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 25, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Susan,
> the other guys covered the wire wheel/scrotchbrite thing.
> i was wondering about the repair for the surface grinder door that was damaged in transport.
> what material is it made from? cast iron or aluminum?
> ...



@Ulma Doctor , I am attaching a pic of the surface grinder before that guy dropped it (it's a long story that I prefer not to retell right now-very bad experience) and a pic of it after.  I think it's cast iron, but honestly not 100% sure.  I am planning on eventually using some 2 part epoxy to glue the pieces back together.  Fortunately, it's only the top housing and the vertical handwheel handle that got damaged.  I already bought a replacement revolving handle since the original handle broke off at the stem.  I am also glad the wheel's safety cover/guard was in the cabinet when the machine was dropped since at least that wasn't damaged.  I eventually hope to share my workshop with others, btw


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 25, 2017)

i'm very sorry. dang that's a real bummer.
i was going to offer my services (gratis)- if it were something that could be mailed/ups'd
i wish the best of luck in the repairs- i wish i lived a bit closer.
i would love to have a little grinder like that one.
it has a nice footprint and a nice surface size too for the home shop.
let me know if there is any assistance i can offer


----------



## brino (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Susan,

That looks like a great size and well made surface grinder. I hope you can get it back into operation.

It looks like fairly minor damage considering what could have broken, depending on how that "dropped" grinder landed.
Since all the damage is at the top end close to the spindle, have you checked for a bent spindle?
You could remove the wheel, and drive belt, put an indicator on the spindle and turn it by hand.
Check the bearings by "feel" as you turn it.

Also if that grinding stone was on it during the "incident" you should at least check it over real well for cracks, if not just toss it so you know there's no risk. One trick used for checking grinding stones is to remove it, hold it by the centre hole and tap it lightly, a good one should "ring". Here's a short video that captures the sounds well: 



(just the first one I found, check around for better ones with more info)

I hate for this thing to be dangerous when it's powered up!
These things spin faster than most tools in the shop.

-brino


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 25, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm very sorry. dang that's a real bummer.
> i was going to offer my services (gratis)- if it were something that could be mailed/ups'd
> i wish the best of luck in the repairs- i wish i lived a bit closer.
> i would love to have a little grinder like that one.
> ...


Thanks for the offer of support.  It's almost like I have ptsd from watching it fall, and dealing with the emotionally unstable delivery guy.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 25, 2017)

brino said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> That looks like a great size and well made surface grinder. I hope you can get it back into operation.
> 
> ...


Hi Brino, I have been sick on bed today.  I just read your post.  In addition to the wheel  guard being spared due to not being attached when it dropped from the shop crane, I am thankful that the table was also not attached at the time.  I will check out your video when I am feeling better, especially since the pink grinding wheel that is attached to the surface grinder got cracked from the fall.  
Thanks again,
Susan


----------



## hman (Oct 25, 2017)

Susan_in_SF said:


> would you recommend me just getting 1 Scotchbrite wheel and keeping the wire wheel, or would you recommend 2 Scotchbrites on the Craftsman grinder?
> Thanks guys!


All I've ever needed is a single Scotchbrite wheel - replaced the sanding disk on a 42" (or 30") belt/6" disk sander.  Fabricated a spindle extension/wheel mount out of aluminum.  The attached photo shows my belt/SB conversion (with a pretty worn but still nicely functional SB wheel).  




The second spindle on your Craftsman could be just about anything - stone, wire wheel, or buffer.  Kinda depends on what you need to do.  Shucks ... you could even get a 2" belt sanding conversion kit for the "other end" of the grinder:  https://www.amazon.com/MultiTool-36-Belt-Grinding-Attachment/dp/B00BNBAQ90


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 25, 2017)

Even though I now am interested in using scotch brite wheels, here is a pic of a belt sander that my friend is storing in his warehouse until I make room for it in my garage.  Got it at a machine shop auction.  Hoping to use this for metal projects.  I have a 1930's Craftsman sander with bronze bushings I want to use for wood projects.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 25, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i'm very sorry. dang that's a real bummer.
> i was going to offer my services (gratis)- if it were something that could be mailed/ups'd
> i wish the best of luck in the repairs- i wish i lived a bit closer.
> i would love to have a little grinder like that one.
> ...


Fyi, this Grizzly surface grinder seems almost identical to mine, despite the fact that mine is probably at least 25 years old (and a lot cheaper).  In case you really wanted a small surface grinder..
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-x...963?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## Jimsehr (Oct 25, 2017)

I am a nut when it comes to grinding wheels. I have about 5 bench grinders and 2 belt Sanders. And now that the cheap diamond wheels from China are everywhere.
I sometimes sharpen tools with 4 inch hand grinder.
My dad was a meat cutter and he taught me to sharpen knives at a young age. And I ended up with his sharpening stones. They rotated into a oil bath. And you could shave with the knifes when done. BUT then I found a diamond sharping block with 4 grits at Harbor Freight tools and it is so guick that I stopped using stones. I keep one block in the shop and another in kitchen. I sharpen the cheap steak knives so guick that I don’t care if they don’t hold an edge because it is so easy to resharpen
Them. The HF block cost about 12 bucks. I also use them to sharpen woodworking tools.


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 23, 2018)

One thing I have come to really like over the years is....

Flap Grinding Sandpaper Wheels...


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 27, 2018)

Great tip on the scotchbrite wheel, I'm going to look into that. I've been using wire wheels for decades on my 6" bench grinders and while they do the job they can be deadly. Because of the stuff I do the wheel frays and I can't keep a guard on because it beats on the guard. Same with the tool rest. Early on I didn't pay attention and was getting coarse wheels and it would suck stuff right out of my hands no matter how hard I held.  When I went to fine wheels this was much more manageable. I would love to get away from wire altogether and so I'll see if I can find the scotchbrite. I have a Jet 6" with a MultiTool attachment with belt sander and sanding disk with the wire wheel on the other end. Very handy.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 28, 2018)

Susan and others on the super good de-burring wheels----they are perfect for taking off rough edges like wire wheels do---I have several of them and several wire brushes mounted permanently on dedicated grinders--I also have flap wheels---white stones--and diamond wheels on dedicated grinders---one caution on the deburring wheels is never try sharpening knives or wood lathe tools like you would on the white stones or regular gray wheels----the deburring wheel is too soft and the knife or gouge sharp edge will get caught in the wheel and wreck it and probably jerk it out of your hand----I know this as being a maintenance mechanic and found big gouges in the wheels often when workers tried sharpening chisels and knives on the deburring wheels----wire brush wheels is my favorite tool for cleaning rust and dirt off objects---for myself I don't like any guards on wire brush wheels or the flap wheels---I use them with caution and always use ones with max 6 to 8 thousand rpm-----remember that all equipment we use should be respected and used carefully----Dave


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 28, 2018)

I too have many grinders set up for specific duties. One grinder I have set up with diamond lapidary plates. I use them for everything and have many different grits for the job. You’d have to make a hub backing plate but they work phenomenal. I made the backing plate out of a pc of aluminum 1/4 thick. 


 As for the SG problems that doesn’t look to bad to fix. If that were me I would replace the top piece that’s broke with a chunk of steel. Machining should be difficult. Looks like a rectangle block that should have some recessed mounting holes to bolt to the vertical upright. Then I’m sure there is a bore in the center for a cup and race bearing. Pretty basic machining. With the crack probably being around the bearing bore I wouldn’t  recommend jb weld. If above your skill you can always remove and send it out to be duplicated. I’d be open to help if need be. Good luck.


----------

